# Im 14 and I have had IBS since the 7th grade



## jett529 (Feb 6, 2013)

....


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

This may sound silly but if you've tried all those capsule and OTC options, you may want to try a tablespoon of colloidal silver (10ppm concentration or more) at bedtime to control the bacteria in your intestines and to ease diarrhea symptoms, and miso soup in the morning as an alternative to probiotics to replace the enzymes and bacteria you need to properly digest what you eat and to help move your bowels when you have constipation.

Colloidal silver, I buy mine at: http://www.utopiasilver.com/products/silver/

Miso soup, I usually buy the one at Sam's Club, here in Hawaii, or I make ours from scratch; but you can get it on eBay, as well, or in any store that sells asian foods...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-MISO-JAPANESE-FOOD-packets-6-flavors-miso-soup-with-FREE-SHIPPING-/251215171236?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7d974ea4

Here's a good article on the benefits of Miso (fermented soy bean paste) http://www.macrobiotic.org/Miso.htm


----------



## jett529 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks so much! ill try this!


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh one more suggestion. Either prune juice or dried prunes, add some to your diet. Make it a snack (chop them up so that they look like raisins, if need be). Prunes help to soften your stool so that it can move more freely through your system.


----------



## jett529 (Feb 6, 2013)

I actually changed my diet a bit and its helped a lot!


----------



## jett529 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes actually! In 7th grade my best friend and i got into a major fight and it caused me stress-- thats what triggered it, we think.


----------

